# اليمامة العامية



## عبود عبده عبود (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*وسط أحداث الدستور والمليونيات والأخوان والآعلان الفشخورى **للدكتور ...*
*وسط غضب الجميع وأحداث جِسام تمر بالبلد*​

*ألتقطت موضوع عجيب غريب بين عضوتين من أجمل عضوات المنتدى*
*بين ( ملاك المنتدى ) المُلقبة بـ حوبوا*
*وبين ( شقاوة المنتدى ) وطبعا أنتوا عارفينها*
*طبعا انا ماكانش قصدى ألمع أُكر خاااالص...*​

*كنت بالصدفة بأرد على رسالة وول عادية*
*وهى عبارة عن الأصطباحة الجميلة اليومية من حوبوا التى ترسلها للجميع مدعومة بالزهور والملائكة والصلوات ...:flowers:*​ 
*ماعلينا ...*​ 
*الموضوع يدور حول ( يمامة ) متربية فى بيت العائلة لدى ملاكنا الجميل حوبوا*
*كما شدنى الحوار الدائر عن الحمام المُنتحر على ضلفة شباك شقاوتنا :shutup22:*
*ثم حوار عن حمامة متربية فى بانيو الحمام عند حوبوا*
*هددتهما بأننى سأفضح السر ....إلا إذا*
*أيووووة هى إلا إذا دى ..*
*إلا إذا أية ؟ :t17:*​ 
*رشونى** بباكو شيكولاتة كادبورى بالمكسرات من اللى قد الدراع تتييى :blush2:*
*الأتنين ( بما لهما من قُحط وبُخل ) رفضتا رفضاً قاطعاً*
*الخضوع لأبتزازى المعنوى لهما وهددانى بفضح بُخلى الشديد *
*على أعتبار انى وعدت إحداهما بقرطاس ترمس مُزدان بعدد ثلاثة حبات من حمص الشام على كورنيش الأسكندرية*
*الكلام دة كان شم النسيم اللى فات *​ 
*أما الأخرى فقد وعدتها بأيس كريم من أبو خمسة جنيه بتاع الأعلان دة*
*اللى بيقول ( أبووويا عملت أأأية ) ؟؟*
*ماعلينا *

*نرجع لليمامة *
*حوبوا** كانت مربية يمامة ...*
*عادى ؟؟*
*طبعا عادى وبيحصل فى أرقى العائلات ...لكن :fun_oops:*
*طبعا بنحط تحت لكن دى ألف خط لو الموضوع جاى من عند حوبوا :shutup22:*
*اتضح لى ان اليمامة ( عامية ) ولما بتطير وترتفع كدة لفوق تقوم طايرة لورا ...!!!!:love34:*
*أى والله لورا ( حسب رواية حوبوا ) لشقاوتنا *
*واتضح لى فيما بعد أن اليمامة عمرها 12 سنة ونص ..!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*طبعا انسحبت من لسانى كالعادة وقلت لها هو أنتى مربية فيل ؟؟*
*أول مرة أسمع عن حمامة أو يمامة بتعيش 12 سنة ؟!!!!!*​ 
*بعد سؤالى هذا *
*( ماتت اليمامة ) رحمها الله وأسكنها من فسيح جناته :shutup22:*
*سألت حوبوا*
*هو أنا ( نقيت ) ع اليمامة ؟*
*وألا طبيعى أنى أستنكر عُمْر اليمامة اللى وصل لـ 12 سنة ونص ؟*
*هل طبيعى انى أضحك وأستلقى على قفايا من كتر الضحك على يمامة بتطير لورا ؟*
*هل طبيعى أن أقع من على الكرسى لما أقرأ :*
*( هى صحيح كانت عامية لكن الله يرحمها كانت بتسمع كويس ) :shutup22:*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*أحكموا أنتوا *​ 
:blush2::blush2::blush2:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سرررك باااتع يا عبووود
اليمامه مكملتش الليله بعد ما لقبتها بالفيل --:yaka:
 ايوا كانت تطير فوق تقوم جايبه  للخلف فكانت تخبط فى الحيطه طبعا:dntknw:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*هى وصلت للتشهير بينا كمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ نهار مش فايت 

طيب ايه رأيك بقا ان كلامك غلط !! اينعم غلط 
احنا مقدمناش رشاوى لحد ( لعن الله الراشى و المرتشى ) .. انت طلبت الرشوة بنفسك و احنا رفضنا الابتزاز :dntknw:... 

و بعدين المنتدى كله عارف انى انا بس اللى بيتجابلى شيكولاتة:blush2: .. على آخر الزمن انا اللى هجيبها ؟؟ هٌزِلَتْ !

و بعدين اليمامة 12 سنة و نص ولا حتى 15 ( فى وش العدو ) انت مالك ؟؟ ايه اللى تاعبك ؟؟ البنت كانت مستحملاها بجلد و قوة و بتخدمها و مريحاها 24 قيراط و حتة .. و ردًا على سؤالك هل انت نقاق ؟؟ نترك الاجابة للقارئ :fun_oops:

ياسادة .. يمامة 12 سنة و نص متعايشة فى سلام و امان فى احضان حبيبتى حبو:love45: .. يجى البيه فى دقيقة يقر عليها يجيب اجلها و يرقد جثمانها هامدًا بلا حركة ولا حتى رفرفة :dntknw:... قتلها المفترى الظاااااااااالم :smil13:

و بناءًا عليه .. هرفع عليك قضية سب و قذف ( عشان تبقى تقولنا بخل و قحت دى تانى )
و قضية تانية عشان وعدتنا و خليت بينا ( مش هسكت غير اما اخد ترمسى و الايس كريم بتاعها )
و قضية تالتة تعويض ( عشان تتشطر و تشهر بينا تانى ) و قيمة التعويض 36 .. يوووووة اقصد باكو شيكولاتة من اللى اد الدراع دة بالبندق و جلاكسى مش كادبورى :t17:.. 

و بعد كل دة .. هلم عليك كل نون فى المنتدى دة و نعرفك ان الله حق يا اسكندرانى مغشوش انت :smil15:

و الله الموفق و المستعان​ *


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*البقية فى حياتك يا حبوا 
بس انا ضحكت اوووووووووى 
على اليمامة اللى بتطير لورا يا حرام 
هى كدا ارتاحت بس انتى مقولتيش يعنى فى المنتدى 
كنا عملنالها نعى وجينا قومنا بالواجب معاكى يا حبوا *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

اليمامه رخصتها علي ورا
انتو مالكم ^___^​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ديه صدفة لا أكثر و لا أقل

هههههههههههههههه

حصل معايا موقف أنأح من دا

كان فى واحد زميلنا فى الشغل جاب ساعة جديدة فخمة جدا

المهم هو كان بيتعمد يشمر ذراعه عشان كلنا نشوفها

أنا مالى بأة

المهم بصيت للساعة نظرة مدورة مكورة هههههههههههههه

و قولت :إش إش إيه الساعة الفخمة ديه و إيه الأوستيك المحترم دا ؟

بس هو دا كل اللى قولته

جه تانى يوم من غير الساعة 

طبعا أنا ما قدرتش أمسك نفسى و قولت : فين الساعة ؟؟

قال : إتكسر الاوستيك 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا مالى :bud:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا إرينى اكيد صدف طبعا--
بس بردوا مننكرش إن سرررك باااتع زى عبوووود هههههههههههه
 السااعه يا  إيرو حرااام علييكم- ههههههههه
 بس اكيد مش لوحدك ده اكيد حصل تجمع لطاقات عيون المكتب كله ههههههه
 بس عمتا انا مش  بسدق الحسد و لا بحطه فى دماغى اصلا...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *البقية فى حياتك يا حبوا *​
> *بس انا ضحكت اوووووووووى *
> *على اليمامة اللى بتطير لورا يا حرام *
> *هى كدا ارتاحت بس انتى مقولتيش يعنى فى المنتدى *
> *كنا عملنالها نعى وجينا قومنا بالواجب معاكى يا حبوا *​


*أمال لو كنتى شفتى الحوار اللى داير بينهم بقى ع الووول *
*كنتى عملتى أية ؟؟؟*
*حوار كااااارثى*​ 



+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> اليمامه رخصتها علي ورا​
> انتو مالكم ^___^​


*ورا ودخول فى الممنوع وطيران عكس الأتجاه -كله يعنى*​ 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ديه صدفة لا أكثر و لا أقل
> 
> ...


*لأ طبعا مالكيش دعوة*
:smile01
*بس هى دى أول مرة أكتشف ان الساعات الفخمة بيتكسر أستيكها*
*الا إذا*
*أيووووووة *
*هى إلا إذا دى *
*كانت ساعة مضروبة *
*أو يعنى مثلاً مثلاً حد بص لها بصة كدة وألا كدة*
:smile01​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و بعد كل دة .. هلم عليك كل نون فى المنتدى دة و نعرفك ان الله حق يا اسكندرانى مغشوش انت :smil15:*
> 
> 
> *و الله الموفق و المستعان​*


*أنا برضه اللى مغشوش يابتاعة طب من منازلهم ؟*
*دة الحمام اللى هو الحمام *
*اللى هو رمز السلام *
*بيتخبط فى شباكك يموت * 
*ولا تعليق *
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا برضه اللى مغشوش يابتاعة طب من منازلهم ؟*
> *دة الحمام اللى هو الحمام *
> *اللى هو رمز السلام *
> *بيتخبط فى شباكك يموت *
> ...



*طب هو بينتحر انا ذنبى ايه :giveup: 
حجج فارغة صحيح :act23:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*أمال لو كنتى شفتى الحوار اللى داير بينهم بقى ع الووول *
*كنتى عملتى أية ؟؟؟*
*حوار كااااارثى
**هههههههههه انا ضحكت ومت من الضحك من مجمل الموضوع 
وانا اليمامة بتطير لوراء قاعدة عمالىة اتخيل موقف اليمامة وهى بتدخل فى اى حاجة بموت من الضحك 
ما بالك بقا لو شفت الحوار *​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه انا ضحكت ومت من الضحك من مجمل الموضوع *​
> ​


*مجمل موضوع أية ؟*
*لالالالالالالا*
*دة ولا حاجة ..اقريه بلغة حوبوا*
*وأسئلة شقاوة كدة *
*مالهوش حللللللللللللل*
:smile01​


----------



## zama (20 ديسمبر 2012)

عظيمة روح حضراتكم لـ حياتكم الخفيفة " تُنسجوا من الحرف مُزحة و سمر جميل بـ الإدلاء المُتبادل 

بالأدوار " ، إحترامي لذلك ..

==

جميل أسلوب الطرح بـ تجسيده لِـما بداخلنا من قصد إيماءات تعبيرية _ مُحددة _ نُداعب بها الرفاق ، موفقون ..

==

إجتماع (( الطرح ، أسلوب الحياة هذا )) رغد الشعور و مسأب الحس المُكتسب إنعكاسه ..

==

مُتشكر ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 ديسمبر 2012)

zama قال:


> عظيمة روح حضراتكم لـ حياتكم الخفيفة " تُنسجوا من الحرف مُزحة و سمر جميل بـ الإدلاء المُتبادل
> 
> بالأدوار " ، إحترامي لذلك ..
> 
> ...


 
* يا زاما اشكرك على المرور و التعليق---*
* اعتقد انت تقصد من الكلام الى مكتوب فوق ده إن الموضوع مجمله عجبك ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* ليه بس الكلمات الصعبه دى -- شكلك متسوس هههههههههههههه مبعوت من عبوود -*
* انزل بالترجمه لو سمحت خصوصا رغد و مسأب دى هههههههههههههه*
* الجهل وحش :vava:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *يا زاما اشكرك على المرور و التعليق---*
> *اعتقد انت تقصد من الكلام الى مكتوب فوق ده إن الموضوع مجمله عجبك ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ليه بس الكلمات الصعبه دى -- شكلك متسوس هههههههههههههه مبعوت من عبوود -*
> *انزل بالترجمه لو سمحت خصوصا رغد و مسأب دى هههههههههههههه*
> *الجهل وحش :vava:*


*لأ مش مبعوث عبود أبداً*
*أنا عن نفسى مابفهمش منه حرف واحد *
*رغد = هناء وراحة*
*يعنى لما تسمعى حد يقولك رغد العيش*
*دة مش بيشتمك ...تؤ*
*دة بيقولك عيشة حلوة ورحرحة صوح *
*أما مسأب دى *
*ماكانتش على " أيامنا "  ..*
*أحتمال يكون منهج لغة عربية جديد نزل على " أيامهم "*
:smile02​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ مش مبعوث عبود أبداً*
> *أنا عن نفسى مابفهمش منه حرف واحد *
> *رغد = هناء وراحة*
> *يعنى لما تسمعى حد يقولك رغد العيش*
> ...


 
*شكرا يا عبوود -- لحقت الموقف اديك شرحت--*
* كنت رايحا انادى استاز ايمن يشرح من كتب شعر  ذو القفا إبن قر مز ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *شكرا يا عبوود -- لحقت الموقف اديك شرحت--*
> *كنت رايحا انادى استاز ايمن يشرح من كتب شعر ذو القفا إبن قر مز ههههههههههههههه*


*وأنتى ملقتيش غير ( أجمل أخ حلو )*
*علشان يشرح لك من أبن القفا المقفع ؟*
*يعنى بتفهمى العربى العاتييى*
*لما هتفهمى بتاع القفا ؟*
*:smile02*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأنتى ملقتيش غير ( أجمل أخ حلو )*
> *علشان يشرح لك من أبن القفا المقفع ؟*
> *يعنى بتفهمى العربى العاتييى*
> *لما هتفهمى بتاع القفا ؟*​
> ...


 
يا عبووود اصله العربى بيبقى عجججيييب غريييب بحس إنه شبه العربى بتاعى 
بالعكس العربى بتاعى احسن كمان -- على الاقل ممكن يتفهم...:08:


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

طب معلش عشان انا قريت بسرعة ومافهمتش ايه الموضوع....يمامة ايه اللي بتعيش 12 سنة؟ مافهمتش النكتة حد يشرح معلش


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> طب معلش عشان انا قريت بسرعة ومافهمتش ايه الموضوع....يمامة ايه اللي بتعيش 12 سنة؟ مافهمتش النكتة حد يشرح معلش


 
*  نكته!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
* يا جونى دى يمامتى!!  بس ماتت  خلاص *


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *  نكته!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> * يا جونى دى يمامتى!!  بس ماتت  خلاص *



كانت عميا وبتطير لورا؟! وازاي عاشت 12 سنة!! واصﻻً ازاي ماطارتش منك طول المدة دي؟


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *  نكته!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> * يا جونى دى يمامتى!!  بس ماتت  خلاص *



اوووووه كده يبقى سوري بجد 
البقية في حياتك يا حبو....Riposi in pace

معلش اصل العنوان "عامية" مش "عميا" افتكرت عبود كاتب شعر بالعامية بقى او حاجة ونكتة وكده و ف قسم الترفيه بقى فافتكرتها نكتة وانا مش فاهم قصدكو على ايه باليمامة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> كانت عميا وبتطير لورا؟! وازاي عاشت 12 سنة!! واصﻻً ازاي ماطارتش منك طول المدة دي؟


  عاشت زى الناس العاميه الى بتعيش-- مطارتش علشان كنت حطاها فى قفص و مكنتش بتحاول تطير-- انا كنت بعملها تدريبات  علشان  تقوى عضلات جناحها -- فكانت تحاول تطير -- تطلع لفوق تقوم راجعه  للغلف--  لتحت و لقيها دخلت فى الحيطه او الكنبه او جت عليا انا كنت برجع للخلف استقبلها  علشان متخبطش


----------



## zama (23 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * يا زاما اشكرك على المرور و التعليق---*
> * اعتقد انت تقصد من الكلام الى مكتوب فوق ده إن الموضوع مجمله عجبك ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * ليه بس الكلمات الصعبه دى -- شكلك متسوس هههههههههههههه مبعوت من عبوود -*
> * انزل بالترجمه لو سمحت خصوصا رغد و مسأب دى هههههههههههههه*
> * الجهل وحش :vava:*


 
- يا فندم عفواً ، لا شكر بصدد الأعتراف بـ حق _ إعجابي _ كامل موقفكم ، أسعدتموني ..

- أ / عبود شخصية جميلة بالمرح ذو المعني ..

- بعدما أوضح أ / عبود إيفاء معني لفظ " رغد " ، المُتبقي لفظ " مسأب " ..

لفظ " مسأب " يُعني الشعور الممنوح من مذاق شئ معسول ، هكذا الحال الذي 

يروق لي هـ هنا ، ذلك مقصدي بكل براءة ، بصدق آدمي ..

- عذراً يا أختِ ، أستأذن الإختلاف لـ وصف موقف حضرتك بالجهل ، 

لأن الكائنات الآدمية متنوعة المعرفة لأجل أن كل منا له هواياته و تخصصه ، 

بالتأكيد تجربة حياتك _ مثلاً _ أنا بجهل بها بحالة تنوعك عن مضماري ، 

لكني لا أحسب الأمر هكذا إطلاقاً ،

لأنني بـ سعي دؤوب للمعرفة ، و ما لا أعرفه لا يُحطمني بل يدفعني للإستزادة 

بالمعرفة بكل نهم و شغف أكاديمي بقدر الإمكان ، أسمحِ لي بالإدلاء بـ سطر خبرة

أو إستفادة من تجربتي الحياتية :

*((* أنبهري بما لا تعرفيه فذلك طبيعي ، لكن لا تندهشي طويلاً و أستكملي 

سعيك للمعرفة ، لا تُخطئ مشوار حياتك بأكمله بل قومي سريعاً بـ تنقيح كبواتك ، لأنه 

صحيح ع الدوام أو خطأ بالمواظبة ، ثقي بـ ذاتك علي أساس و لا تغتري بالأنتفاخ *))* ..


----------



## zama (23 ديسمبر 2012)

> لأنه
> 
> صحيح ع الدوام أو خطأ بالمواظبة ، ثقي بـ ذاتك علي أساس و لا تغتري بالأنتفاخ


 
عذراً فالأصح 

"* لا* صحيح ع الدوام أو *لا *خطأ بالموظبة " ..


----------



## zama (23 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ مش مبعوث عبود أبداً*
> *أنا عن نفسى مابفهمش منه حرف واحد *
> *رغد = هناء وراحة*​*يعنى لما تسمعى حد يقولك رغد العيش*
> *دة مش بيشتمك ...تؤ*
> ...


 


> *أنا عن نفسى مابفهمش منه حرف واحد *


 
يا فندم ، ذلك لأجل سوء طالعي ، أنه لا يُحالفني الحظ  الإيجابي ، بصدق أنا فقير في 

مجال التوصل للكافة لأجل عدم مقدرتي بالتو*ا*صل لأنه يُواجهني عدم تكافؤ مستوايّ 

للجمع ، بالتالي مُنحصر بدائرة ذاتية ، لكني لن أستسلم لذلك ، وصل بي حالي أنني 

شرعت باللجوء لـ طبيب نفسي و هو " د / هشام عادل صادق "

 لأجل جزئية عدم نجاحي بالتواصل ، 

أشار لـ نُصح مضمونه لا نصه *"* أنني لم أكن بالمكان بالمُناسب بـ مُجمل حياتي ،

أظهر نصحه لـ شخصي ، بـ أنني يجب أن أفصل بين نوع الأسلوب المُستخدم بالمكان ،

أظهرت إختلافي لـ تلك الجزئية _ لأنها تحت مظلة الرأي لا الجانب المهني الطبي بتلك 

الحالة لن أكون بـ مقحم ذاتي بـ صميم عمله ، بذات الوقت كنت مُتجاوب لـ رصيد 

معلوماته ، فـ سيادته تفهم  _ 

أنني غير قادر لذلك ، لأن أسلوبي نبع تلقائيتي فمعني ذلك إما أصطنع لأكون بالجديد

 أو أتبرأ مما أنا عليه من نبض أسلوبي ، أختتم كلماته معي بأنني بذلك يجب أن أتحمل 

نتيجة تمسكي بقناعتي الذي أشار لعدم تخطيئها بل عدم مناسبتها لتوقيت إستخدامها 

، رفض كتابة أي عقاقير كيميائية لأني لست بحاجة لها *" ..*

أرفض تماماً تخفي مثل تلك الخبر " الذهاب لـ طبيب نفسي " لأجل الإشانة الأجتماعية ، لأن 

بذلك الأعتراف بالعطب العضوي ينال الأحقية و لا حق للكيان المعنوي (( الفكر + المشاعر + 

ألخ )) و إضطراباته ، ذلك خطأ جسيم و فادح يئول لـ إنحطاط مُدقع ، أستحالة أكون بـ مثل 

هذا ، الأصح أن الأنسان لا يفتخر بممتلكاته لكن بالأحري بـ قيمته المنبثقة من أداء حياته الفكرية ..

== 

بالطبع ، كان ممكن أختزل تلك العرض لمداخلتي ، لكني قصدت الأستطراد لا الإسهاب لأجل 

توضيح أنني بـ مشكلة بالفعل بتلك الشاكلة ، بالتالي عدم فهمك لي فـ هي مشكلتي لا 

مشكلة حضرتك أ / عبود ، لكني لم و لن أستسلم (( ذلك ميثاق عهد ذاتي تم إبرامه بـ 

ميقات لي )) ..


----------



## joeseph.jesus (2 فبراير 2015)

صورة لليمامة العامية 







و كمان صورة  






صورة ثالثة لها . , 







الصورة الاخيرة :,.,


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 فبراير 2015)

الصور مش فاتحا


----------



## joeseph.jesus (2 فبراير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الصور مش فاتحا


جربي تاني كده .


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 فبراير 2015)

:w00t:





 نوووووسه حبيبتى وحشتييينى 
شبها بالضبط

شايف رقيقه ازاى-- اليمام دا رقيييق جدا جدا


----------



## joeseph.jesus (2 فبراير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اكيد طبعا اليمام طائر جميل و رقيق . 
امبارح شفت الصور لليمامة وكنت بدور علي الموضوع عشان اضيفها .
طعمه كمان جميل جدا .


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 فبراير 2015)

طعمه !! نهاااار بلاك
 انت بتاكله 
طب راضيا زمتك
فيه ايه دا علشان يتاكل--


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *( هى صحيح كانت عامية لكن الله يرحمها كانت بتسمع كويس ) *
> ​



*يخرب بيت العيشة ....دة كان حتة يوم 
هلاااااااااك ضحك ...

*:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (2 فبراير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طعمه !! نهاااار بلاك
> انت بتاكله
> طب راضيا زمتك
> فيه ايه دا علشان يتاكل--


ايوه باكل اي حاجة  :ura1::ura1:
يعني هيبقي اصغر من السمان .


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يخرب بيت العيشة ....دة كان حتة يوم
> هلاااااااااك ضحك ...
> 
> *:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:​


فعلا الموضوع يموت من الضحك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 فبراير 2015)

ايوا طبعا اليمام اعتقد اصغر من السمان

البشر مفتريا-- فكرتنى بابا و عمى كان يسطاد عصافير و انا امشى بالجردل وراه و انا بعيط و يقوم حاتط العصافير فى الجردل---


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 فبراير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فكرتنى بابا و عمى كان *يسطاد *عصافير و انا امشى بالجردل وراه و انا بعيط و يقوم *حاتط* العصافير فى الجردل---


*وأنتى أية اللى يمشيكى وراهم بالجردل أصلاً ؟؟
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (2 فبراير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا طبعا اليمام اعتقد اصغر من السمان
> 
> البشر مفتريا-- فكرتنى بابا و عمى كان يسطاد عصافير و انا امشى بالجردل وراه و انا بعيط و يقوم حاتط العصافير فى الجردل---


ده انا بعشق صيد الطيور اصلا :ura1::smile02
عرفيني عليهم وانا انضم لشلة الصيد :smile02


----------



## joeseph.jesus (2 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأنتى أية اللى يمشيكى وراهم بالجردل أصلاً ؟؟
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​


مش قد الحاجة بيعملوها ليه


----------

